# Jonathan Katz-Moses speakes/shows his recent injury, not for easy queasy people



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks Jonathan for sharing, we wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

I have never pushed wood across the jointer without push blocks. The Grrripper is expensive, but indispensable to me. I also have a set of low profile push blocks when it seems the Grrripper wants to roll. Do whatever it takes to save your fingers folks, they don't grow back!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The jointer scares me more than just about every other machine.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

> The jointer scares me more than just about every other machine.
> 
> - corelz125


Me too and I got rid of mine for that reason..


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not going to watch it, I'm well aware of what a jointer can do to someone. When I was going into my junior year, in summer school woodshop, a kid going into the 7th grade got hurt, badly. The woodshop teacher wrote, right on the table, "greater than one foot long, greater than 4 inches wide". We were over at the radial arm saw when we heard the kid scream, holding up his hands. He ended up with both thumbs, but one was a bit shortened, and lost most of his fingers. He was running his first project through the planer (without permission as was required)- a sanding block made of 3/4" plywood, 4" long and 3" wide. He had no business doing it. One has to exert the utmost attention when using this kind of equipment, and one can still get bitten.


----------



## DaveM123 (May 2, 2020)

I agree that you really need to focus on how a particular piece of equipment can harm you. I've been lucky enough to follow some good sense when my brain starts to question what and how I am about to do something.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Honestly, watching the way he uses tools I'm not surprised at all. Still, though, glad it wasn't worse


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

This kind of stuff makes you realize for a hobbyist, hand tools are often the better choice.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> This kind of stuff makes you realize for a hobbyist, hand tools are often the better choice.
> 
> - SMP


Or just buy it planed.

What happened had nothing to do with "lazer focus". He pushed a piece of wood that looked to be less than 1.5" into a blade with his hands. That's it.

With what he was attempting, force has to be down(towards blade)and against the fence. Again, with his hands. It doesn't take a genius to figure out what happened.

I don't use a jointer very often, but don't find it particularly dangerous feeling. if proper safety precautions are taken anyway.

Glade he's ok.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Not watching it either. A jointer ate the tip of my right index finger when I was an apprentice. There are other tools that I am much more wary of.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Haven't been bitten yet but any time I have determined that something is or was dangerous it usually involved a piece of material that is too small or to big for the tool.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I watched the video it's hardly a cut worth mentioning. I do hope it doesn't start a new YouTube trend to get more views because they ran out how to do videos.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Not really that bad. I did more damage to one of my fingers with a pruning shear. When he showed how he should have used the push blocks, I cringed even more. The way he positioned his hands, it put his knuckles way too close to the blade-at least it wasn't turned on. Not sure that he should be giving safety advise.


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

First of all I wouldn't use the jointer or any other machine without push blocks. I have 2 Gripper and several Bench Dog push blocks. I'm a hobbyist woodworker, and my dad was a custom furniture maker, and he drilled it into my head when I was young to think safety first. He told me to think of the operation you are going to perform before you turn on the machine, and do it every time.
This still sticks in my mind every time I'm in my shop and I'm 65 years old.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Any tool can be dangerous. 
I hate these types of videos but at the same time I will watch them to make sure I am not being unsafe in my shop.
He got very lucky considering how bad it could have been. 
Stay safe Lumberjocks.


----------

